# Ivy safe????



## gieseygirly (Feb 4, 2013)

Is Ivy a safe plant to have in my RT's enclosure???? I've attached pics of it; bought it at Meijer yesterday and so far she has shown no interest in eating it. It's in a hanging basket which I hung to the side of her wall and she likes to hide under it occasionally.


----------



## arotester (Feb 4, 2013)

I guess it's not safe and you need to find some other plant in there.Check this out for confirmation Is Ivy plant good or bad??
You can try spider plant in there as it's safe and also it can be a good hiding place for your tort.


----------



## gieseygirly (Feb 4, 2013)

arotester said:


> I guess it's not safe and you need to find some other plant in there.Check this out for confirmation Is Ivy plant good or bad??
> You can try spider plant in there as it's safe and also it can be a good hiding place for your tort.



Yikes! Thanks for the link, arotester!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ivy is very poisonous! 
I'd try something else, like a pothos plant... you can google it.  Should be easy to find. 



gieseygirly said:


> Is Ivy a safe plant to have in my RT's enclosure???? I've attached pics of it; bought it at Meijer yesterday and so far she has shown no interest in eating it. It's in a hanging basket which I hung to the side of her wall and she likes to hide under it occasionally.


----------



## gieseygirly (Feb 7, 2013)

biochemnerd808 said:


> Ivy is very poisonous!
> I'd try something else, like a pothos plant... you can google it.  Should be easy to find.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pointer. What about Jade? I had a fake plant in her box once and had to take it out because she kept trying to eat it. After looking @ various plants in stores, I noticed the fake plant resembled Jade. Is that safe for tortoises?


----------

